# "DROPLET-disease" - part 2 (7 purple pics)



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

I told you ... I'm very "ill"!!!

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





7.





Three more yellow ones to come in new thread.


----------



## Battou (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh dear, these ones are a little too feminin for me with all the Pinks and Purples


:flower:


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

Blame that to the Christmas wrapping paper I found and chose for my colour background    !


----------



## Battou (Feb 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Blame that to the Christmas wrapping paper I found and chose for my colour background    !



I was wondering what you where using and was gonna ask in the next one.....but I got distracted by your reply here :lmao:

What are you doing Lightingwise? Backlighting threw the paper?


----------



## Alex_B (Feb 21, 2008)

4 and 6 are the most interesting ones for me


----------



## jstuedle (Feb 21, 2008)

Pleas don't tell me it's contagious!!!!


BTW, the background colors really are cool. I like 1 and 4, but all are interesting.


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

Oh, but John, the DROPLET-disease is one of THE WORST!
It is HIGHLY contageous!
Don't you feel it already, that urge to try the same???


----------



## GeorgeUK (Feb 21, 2008)

Some lovely colours, I think it works really well. :thumbup:



LaFoto said:


> the DROPLET-disease is one of THE WORST!
> It is HIGHLY contageous!
> Don't you feel it already, that urge to try the same???


 
*covers his mouth to stop infection* :lmao:


----------



## chantal7 (Feb 21, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> Oh, but John, the DROPLET-disease is one of THE WORST!
> It is HIGHLY contageous!
> Don't you feel it already, that urge to try the same???



Well I sure do! Those are pretty sweet! :lmao:


----------



## Chiller (Feb 21, 2008)

:hail:  Very well done Corinna.   I have never tried this droplet thingy.   Might have to give it a shot.


----------



## Antarctican (Feb 21, 2008)

Love the colours! #4 is my fave....love the line of droplets. Looks like you had a lot of fun with the yellow, green and purple stages of your droplet infection


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 21, 2008)

Chiller said:


> :hail: Very well done Corinna. I have never tried this droplet thingy. *Might have to give it a shot*.


 
See?
This is what I mean when I say "highly contageous"!!! 

Thanks for coming and taking a look.
Yes, I had a lot of fun taking those and going for the green, purple and yellow approach. I tried some more today, mind you .


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 22, 2008)

I spent some time yesterday taking more of the kind ... but since I am at my sister's right now, I can't put them up. And wouldn't either, else it is getting boring too soon.


----------



## SpaceNut (Feb 23, 2008)

Brandon called me just a little while ago & told me to check these out. They're awesome. I like 'em all! He & I are definitely gonna try this. Great job!


----------

